# King Philip Came Over From Greater Spain



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

To how many of you does this have a meaning? 

Kingdom Phylum Class Order Family Genus Species is what it means to me.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Man! Does that bring back memories. 

When I took a human anatomy class (complete with cadavers), we had to learn the cranial nerves, bones of the wrist, etc. We were given a menmonic device to help us remember the 12 cranial nerves. It went like this: On old Olympus' Towering Tops, a Finn and German viewed some hops". 35 years and I can still remember it. I'm not so sure what each letter stands for though, but it helped me at the time.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Whoa. The farthest I went in zoology was one general course in college. My first wife was a botany major and I learned a lot from her, but 20 years have gone by since then. I find it all fascinating.

Maybe this belonged in the off topic thread :crazy:


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

Think I've known that one since 7th grade, my father taught me that one.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

That's great! My science education has been mostly in physics and math. Some chemistry, but not nearly as much as some others here have (the name LucH comes to mind). I don't have a 4-year degree, partly because I never made up my mind what to exclude for the sake of a specific degree.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Every Good Boy Does Fine

I still teach that one to my students haha!


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

I had learned this one many years ago also. I could recall all but the fourth one (trochlear) and had to look it up.


----------

